# Half Light



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if this is good or bad just saw the opportunity to take a photo of the watch in low light - it was glowing quite well when the photo was taken. I quite like the way the light is reflecting off the bezel. Anyway notice the time







(plus I'm starting to ramble) - I'm off to bed!

G'night all


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a good shot for that time in a morning Paul







, it shows the lume clearly enough.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Roy - actually it's a lousy shot and I wish I'd never posted it!! The things you do a twenty to two in the morning


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually Paul I agree with Roy, most lume shots just show the lume & nothing else, so well done









Mind you the background is truly awful


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here ya go lads! The background is spurious, but the watch is a winner!


----------

